# about the record bass



## rleubanks35 (Nov 14, 2008)

iam not trying to sell my plug that is aready took care of before this i did not no the 14.6 would be the record in westpoint // but i knew the 16.2 would be in toby peopel has the wroung pics up and tryed to make me look bad ihave caught many fish the ones you see in gon is the fish and they are not the same.i did make a mistake i did not wake the dnr up it was late both times .and i did not get the girth leanth right on the 14.6 but i no what the scales say next time i will get dnr /// but there are pleanty of witness to both bass so do not dog gon out mr baily contacted everyone a man i did not no weighed the 16.2 at toby i have a writen statements from him and statements about the westpoint bass to this is all i have to say ..ps do not jump the gun iam haveing reps done i will post them when i get them back and the best there is in the world is doing my reps ..thanks to all even the hateful people god bless


----------



## juniorbassman (Nov 14, 2008)

rleubanks35 said:


> i did not no the 14.6 would be the record in westpoint // but i knew the 16.2 would be in toby peopel has the wroung pics up and tryed to make me look bad ihave caught many fish the ones you see in gon is the fish and they are not the same.///



My only remark/question about this whole topic, is you keep saying the wrong pics are up.......If they are the wrong pics, why don't you(yourself personally) post the real pics???
I am not going to doubt your claim because, who am I to judge?  But I would like to see the pics!!!
God Bless,
Matt...<><


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Nov 14, 2008)

I'll be one of your first customer's on "the plug".. 
I'll take (3) please,,,


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 14, 2008)

Good post.  Thanks.


----------



## Otis (Nov 14, 2008)

How are you having replicas made if you do not have the lengths and girths?


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Nov 14, 2008)

rleubanks35 said:


> iam not trying to sell my plug that is aready took care of before this i did not no the 14.6 would be the record in westpoint // but i knew the 16.2 would be in toby peopel has the wroung pics up and tryed to make me look bad ihave caught many fish the ones you see in gon is the fish and they are not the same.i did make a mistake i did not wake the dnr up it was late both times .and i did not get the girth leanth right on the 14.6 but i no what the scales say next time i will get dnr /// but there are pleanty of witness to both bass so do not dog gon out mr baily contacted everyone a man i did not no weighed the 16.2 at toby i have a writen statements from him and statements about the westpoint bass to this is all i have to say ..ps do not jump the gun iam haveing reps done i will post them when i get them back and the best there is in the world is doing my reps ..thanks to all even the hateful people god bless



Holy cow dude. I can barley decipher what the heck you are trying to say. 
Spell check and period use would be helpfull my friend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2008)

slowrollin said:


> How are you having replicas made if you do not have the lengths and girths?


X2


----------



## Judge (Nov 14, 2008)

*Don't Lock - He started this One*



juniorbassman said:


> My only remark/question about this whole topic, is you keep saying the wrong pics are up.......If they are the wrong pics, why don't you(yourself personally) post the real pics???
> <><



I'm with you if they are wrong post the real ones.

And to the Mods who locked the other 2 threads, he started this one so he obviously doesn't want it to die.  Allow us to be entertained.  That second thread even brought  a few people over from the Deer Hunting forum.  I had never seen cpowell post on the fishing forum.

Congrats again to Shoalbass - starting 2 threads in one week that got locked.  If you hurry you might could make it 3.    You might get put on "double secret probation."  LOL


----------



## pbmang (Nov 14, 2008)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Holy cow dude. I can barley decipher what the heck you are trying to say.
> Spell check and period use would be helpfull my friend.



x2

I know the story, but I really have no idea what he is trying to say.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh Man... Here we Go again... Raymond You gotta let this go. I know you are trying to Prove yourself But you are just gonna get Criticized  on here. I am not gonna Criticize you anymore on this topic, I have done enough in the other threads. They are just gonna shut this thread down as well.


----------



## KGauger (Nov 14, 2008)

rleubanks35 said:


> iam not trying to sell my plug that is aready took care of before this i did not no the 14.6 would be the record in westpoint // but i knew the 16.2 would be in toby peopel has the wroung pics up and tryed to make me look bad ihave caught many fish the ones you see in gon is the fish and they are not the same.i did make a mistake i did not wake the dnr up it was late both times .and i did not get the girth leanth right on the 14.6 but i no what the scales say next time i will get dnr /// but there are pleanty of witness to both bass so do not dog gon out mr baily contacted everyone a man i did not no weighed the 16.2 at toby i have a writen statements from him and statements about the westpoint bass to this is all i have to say ..ps do not jump the gun iam haveing reps done i will post them when i get them back and the best there is in the world is doing my reps ..thanks to all even the hateful people god bless



"I am not trying to sell my plug.  That is already took care of before this.  I did not know the 14.6 (pound bass) would be the record in West Point.  But I knew the 16.2 (pound bass) would be in Toby.  People had the wrong pics up and tried to make me look bad.  I have caught many fish.  The ones you see in GON are the (right) fish and they are not the same.  I did make a mistake - I did not wake the DNR up.  It was late both times.  And I did not get the girth length right on the 14.6 (pound bass).  But I know what the scales say.  Next time, I will get DNR.  But there are plenty of witnesses to both bass so do not dog GON out.  Mr Bailey contacted everyone.  A man I did not know weighed the 16.2 (pound bass) at Toby.  I have a written statement from him and statements about the West Point bass too.  This is all I have to say.  PS: Do not jump the gun.  I am having reps (replicas) done.  I will post them when I get back and the best there is in the world are doing my reps.  Thanks to all; even the hateful people.  God Bless."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2008)

op2:


----------



## tinytim (Nov 14, 2008)

Yep, I want to see real pics.


----------



## shoalbass (Nov 14, 2008)

Me and rleubanks are now good friends  he did not come out an say it but I think he wants me to be a member of his pro-staff.  He will catch the fish and I will start the tread and get numerous potentional sponsors until the MODS lock down the site.  Then we will start the process all over again.   P.S. I know I am not the best speller so we will  let him do most of the typing.


----------



## boohoo222 (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## bass4fun (Nov 14, 2008)

Without a doubt the most entertaining three threads I've ever reviewed.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Nov 14, 2008)

ahhh..i just can't help but smile as I read this!! I think I'll have a beer now!


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 14, 2008)

Judge said:


> I'm with you if they are wrong post the real ones.
> 
> And to the Mods who locked the other 2 threads, he started this one so he obviously doesn't want it to die.  Allow us to be entertained.  That second thread even brought  a few people over from the Deer Hunting forum.  I had never seen cpowell post on the fishing forum.
> 
> Congrats again to Shoalbass - starting 2 threads in one week that got locked.  If you hurry you might could make it 3.    You might get put on "double secret probation."  LOL



I usually don't post over here, but I was cruising through and saw these threads.

I had to post!


----------



## rleubanks35 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Pictures of my bass*






  This Is the 14.6 lb bass





this is the 16.2 lb Bass





this is the 16.2 lb bass

THESE ARE IT I HAVE NOTHING ELSE TO SAY!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Nov 14, 2008)

just curious when the 16lb was caught?


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Nov 14, 2008)

It is amazing that your fish is ONLY a 1/4lb smaller than this one!!! I can't see it--they look about the same size!


----------



## Hoyt man (Nov 14, 2008)

aaaaaaaa never!!


----------



## GAbigdon (Nov 14, 2008)

Syill say their is no wat they weigh that much


----------



## GAbigdon (Nov 14, 2008)

OMG its catching i cant spell either lol (STILL)


----------



## Robert Eidson (Nov 14, 2008)

You know I could really careless what either of these fish weighted. They both deserve a Congratulations and a "that a boy" ...... Thanks for posting the pictures......


----------



## Robert Eidson (Nov 14, 2008)

Rusty Shakleford said:


> It is amazing that your fish is ONLY a 1/4lb smaller than this one!!! I can't see it--they look about the same size!



Rusty, That thing is a pig !!!! Please tell me that the young man holding it also caught it.......


----------



## Hoyt man (Nov 14, 2008)

Rusty Shakleford said:


> It is amazing that your fish is ONLY a 1/4lb smaller than this one!!! I can't see it--they look about the same size!



now that I can believe!! thats 16 all day long


----------



## GAbigdon (Nov 14, 2008)

Dont look any biger then this one


----------



## GAbigdon (Nov 14, 2008)

and im 6'1" and about 270


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't know, i just googled 16lb bass to show what one looks like


----------



## bow_hunter125 (Nov 14, 2008)

Rusty Shakleford said:


> It is amazing that your fish is ONLY a 1/4lb smaller than this one!!! I can't see it--they look about the same size!



Well I think that settles that!

Here's another 16lber for comparison.  This is the Alabama State Record fish from 1987.





[/IMG]


----------



## tinytim (Nov 14, 2008)

Where's Cletus T when we need him!


Cletus where are you , man?


----------



## Trizey (Nov 14, 2008)

I've thoroughly enjoyed reading this post and the others.  I've really enjoyed the pictures the most though.

There's something to say about those fellas in the pictures, but I'll refrain.


----------



## Hoyt man (Nov 14, 2008)

tinytim said:


> Where's Cletus T when we need him!
> 
> 
> Cletus where are you , man?



dont bother him he's makin some music


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Nov 14, 2008)

29 inches and we estimated at 11 or so. I am 6'3 for scale


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2008)

TurkeyManiac said:


> 29 inches and we estimated at 11 or so. I am 6'3 for scale



Duckroost????


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey bud!  Oh yea, taken on the roost


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2008)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Hey bud!  Oh yea, taken on the roost



Wife and I rode by there the other day, guess what........you got about 50 ringnecks sitting on the  pond.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Nov 14, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife and I rode by there the other day, guess what........you got about 50 ringnecks sitting on the  pond.


Really!  My father will love that.  Like it better if they were greenheads though!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2008)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Really!  My father will love that.  Like it better if they were greenheads though!



I'll keep an eye out for ya.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Nov 14, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll keep an eye out for ya.


I appreciate it. You been killing some good deer from the roads on the club?


----------



## bass4fun (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm not afraid to admit it.  I'm hooked on this!  Hooked like a lake record fish!!  

This is the soap opera of the fishing world.


----------



## tinytim (Nov 14, 2008)

Hoyt man said:


> dont bother him he's makin some music






That's right today is Friday and he's ridin on 400 some where doing the Friday afternoon sing along!


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Nov 14, 2008)

tinytim said:


> That's right today is Friday and he's ridin on 400 some where doing the Friday afternoon sing along!



Yea....this kind of music...


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Nov 14, 2008)

16.12


----------



## NDLucas (Nov 14, 2008)

bass4fun said:


> I'm not afraid to admit it.  I'm hooked on this!  Hooked like a lake record fish!!
> 
> This is the soap opera of the fishing world.



Like a train wreck.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2008)

TurkeyManiac said:


> I appreciate it. You been killing some good deer from the roads on the club?



You know it.  Killed a stud of an 11 pointer 'bout a half mile from the clubhouse Wed night at 3am,  they were really moving with the full moon.  Didn't even need a spotlite with the moon and the sandy roads.


----------



## bass4fun (Nov 14, 2008)

Good pics Rusty.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Nov 14, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You know it.  Killed a stud of an 11 pointer 'bout a half mile from the clubhouse Wed night at 3am,  they were really moving with the full moon.  Didn't even need a spotlite with the moon and the sandy roads.



Too funny!


----------



## sboat (Nov 14, 2008)

What's with all the shirtless guys on this thread?

CLAAAAASSY!!!


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Nov 14, 2008)

sboat said:


> What's with all the shirtless guys on this thread?
> 
> CLAAAAASSY!!!



Suits for work. No shirts for play


----------



## TheBishop (Nov 14, 2008)

Again those are the pictures that are in gon. You said they were not the 16&14 poundes now your saying they are?  Those ARE NOT teen fish period.


----------



## TheBishop (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm calling shinnanigans!!!


----------



## anglerEd (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert Eidson said:


> You know I could really careless what either of these fish weighted. They both deserve a Congratulations and a "that a boy" ...... Thanks for posting the pictures......



Yes they would deserve congratulations if they didn't represent a lie that breaks two lake records and GA top 50.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Nov 14, 2008)

anglerEd said:


> Yes they would deserve congratulations if they didn't represent a lie that breaks two lake records and GA top 50.




Agreed !!  But they are still good fish ..


----------



## anglerEd (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert Eidson said:


> Agreed !!  But they are still good fish ..



They are good fish, but I am inclined to believe that, since he released them in a pond, he caught them in a pond also.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Nov 14, 2008)

anglerEd said:


> They are good fish, but I am inclined to believe that, since he released them in a pond, he caught them in a pond also.



I guess I am missing something. There is no way those fish where release. The pictures are taken in his house witch leads me to believe that they had to be harvested. And if that is the case then why do a replica mount instead of a skin mount. But never the less whether they where caught in the lake, pond or bath tub they are still good fish......


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Nov 14, 2008)

the reason i keep asking when the 16 was caught was the belly(or lack of) If that was a lake fish it was a late spring fish- otherwise it was caught in a smaller pond


----------



## anglerEd (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert Eidson said:


> I guess I am missing something. There is no way those fish where release. The pictures are taken in his house witch leads me to believe that they had to be harvested. And if that is the case then why do a replica mount instead of a skin mount. But never the less whether they where caught in the lake, pond or bath tub they are still good fish......



You may have missed the early part of the breaking story. I didn't see it, but apparently there was a video of him releasing one of these fish(I think there is only one fish) into what he originaly said was west point. By the background in the vid, many who knew west point correctly called him out and affirmed that the fish was not released in west point. He then confesed that he released the fish illegaly into a pond. If he actualy released the fish, I think this pond where he caught and released the fish is very near his trailer. Just a theory. That would explain how one could get some indoor pics of a live fish. But you are right, why go inside to take pics of a fish you intend to release. Better lighting than outdoor at night maybe.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Nov 14, 2008)

anglerEd said:


> You may have missed the early part of the breaking story. I didn't see it, but apparently there was a video of him releasing one of these fish(I think there is only one fish) into what he originaly said was west point. By the background in the vid, many who knew west point correctly called him out and affirmed that the fish was not released in west point. He then confesed that he released the fish illegaly into a pond. If he actualy released the fish, I think this pond where he caught and released the fish is very near his trailer. Just a theory. That would explain how one could get some indoor pics of a live fish. But you are right, why go inside to take pics of a fish you intend to release. Better lighting than outdoor at night maybe.



Thanks Ed for clearing this up for me. I just got done reading the others threads and all  I got to say is WOW......I think I am going to leave this one alone.......


----------



## TheBishop (Nov 14, 2008)

I went back and looked over the article. He said he doesn't have length and girth measurements but in the GON article it states the fish was 28 inches long and had a 21 inch girth. Agian there is no way this is acurate judging by the pics, but if they are using the probass network calculator his bass weighed 13.72 pounds. No were close to 16.2.  http://www.probass.net/measure.php


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 14, 2008)

If I have to delete one more personal attack, I will lock this one down and there will be some locked down members too.  If you can't post without personal attacks, keep your fingers shut!


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 14, 2008)

slowrollin said:


> How are you having replicas made if you do not have the lengths and girths?



.....ummmm....yeah.....what he said


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Nov 14, 2008)

OK. I am going to say that I believe you now. Next time you break a record though I would go to DNR to save yourself some hassle, even if it is late. By the way how late was it to have DNr sleeping but still have 25+ witnesses?


----------



## anglerEd (Nov 14, 2008)

Rusty, did I miss something? What changed your mind?


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 14, 2008)

TurkeyManiac said:


> Holy cow dude. I can barley decipher what the heck you are trying to say.
> Spell check and period use would be helpfull my friend.



Barley=Barely/helpfull=helpful


----------



## Judge (Nov 14, 2008)

*He didn't say that*



anglerEd said:


> Rusty, did I miss something? What changed your mind?



He just said I am going to "say" I believe you.  He didn't say "I believe you."  He must be a lawyer.  LOL 

I hear that Eubanks is going to Lake Fork, Texas, next week.  Look out Texas state record!

I for one am looking forward to reading the threads and seeing the pics.  (maybe one with the Pope this time)


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Nov 15, 2008)

i gotta be nice so i dont get locked out! I grew up fishing lake fork so I will say that he has a good chance of beating the TX state record caught from Fork---It's only an 18.18...Good luck


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 15, 2008)

Deleted for censor violation


----------



## drake2215 (Nov 15, 2008)

the only thing in mind after reading this is that if that fella there weighs 16 pounds....im a lot fatter than i believe i already am


----------



## fishnfool (Nov 20, 2008)

Comment withdrawn!


----------



## OldGuyAl (Nov 21, 2008)

I think I missed some part of this story and the ensuing drama.  I'll try to catch back up.  But, my only comment is that I hope the bass in that picture weighs what "some folks" are saying because that would elevate my personal best fish up into the 12-pound range or better since it had the same length and girth almost exactly.  But, my scales called it 9lb. 4oz.  I'd love to think I've caught myself a double-digit fish, though.


----------



## quail12 (Nov 25, 2008)

Here is a lowly 7 1/2 lb fish but the frame this fish has is what's needed to have a fish in the teens.  The pics Ive seen of the "new record" fish aren't with in 6 lbs of a 16lb fish.  How could folks at GON be taken in with those pictures to look at, heck you can google big fish that would give you a way to judge the current so called records.  I'm really surprized at GON being fooled this way, or is something else going on?


----------



## slab_slayer (Nov 25, 2008)

quail12 said:


> Here is a lowly 7 1/2 lb fish but the frame this fish has is what's needed to have a fish in the teens.  The pics Ive seen of the "new record" fish aren't with in 6 lbs of a 16lb fish.  How could folks at GON be taken in with those pictures to look at, heck you can google big fish that would give you a way to judge the current so called records.  I'm really surprized at GON being fooled this way, or is something else going on?


That's a nice fish!! Looks like it has a softball in it! Congrats!!


----------



## Paul Parsons (Nov 26, 2008)

All I want to know is, were these fish weighed on certified scales with a witness?

If they were not, they should'nt even be considered for lake records, period.


----------



## TheBishop (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL and the movement continues to grow! I have refrained from commenting on this issue as of late, but I fill you in were we left off.  Mr. Eubanks "Says" that he had witnesses and they were weighed on certified scales. Wether or not GON verified that is a different story.  The witnesses did not include a DNR agent or any other public official.  So far there has been no comments from GON on this very controversial issue. Judging by the picture like everyone else has there is no way that the fish shown are teen plus fish.  Unless Mr. Eubanks is a 13'2" giant, but then so would have to be all the people he is featured with.  Mr. Eubanks weakly defended his position as you can read on the forums.  Everything he said further confirms my suspicion that he has something to hide.  At some time in our discussion I, as well as some of my conspiracy theory cohorts received a pm from a character named Mr. Lewis.  Mr. Lewis was the person that claimed he weighed the fish for Mr.Eubanks that night, but his pm are shrouded in controversy as well.  Many of us believe Mr. Lewis and Mr. Eubanks are one and the same.  The arguments got a little heated and Mr. Eubanks took it quite personal,  became menacing, and he has since been banned from the forums.  Now eveybody is in kinda of in a wait and see mode. Patiently awaiting GON to respond.


----------



## Paul Parsons (Nov 26, 2008)

TheBishop said:


> Now eveybody is in kinda of in a wait and see mode. Patiently awaiting GON to respond.


Thanks for filling me in. I was under the impression that any lake record had to be certified by the DNR. 

I sent GON an e mail concerning this matter yesterday and they said they had no comment at this time. 

I am also anxiously awaiting a response. I hope they make the right decision.


----------



## NDLucas (Nov 26, 2008)

I spoke with GON a week ago and was told it was "under investigation", and  "do not expect to see anything in the Dec. issue" regarding it. It seems like they were in a rush to get the December issue to the press. Maybe we'll see/hear something after the holiday rush.


----------



## Old Dead River (Dec 5, 2008)

TurkeyManiac said:


> 29 inches and we estimated at 11 or so. I am 6'3 for scale



massive. imagine what a 29 " California Bass would weigh...


----------



## athensbass (Jun 23, 2011)

TurkeyManiac said:


> 29 inches and we estimated at 11 or so. I am 6'3 for scale



Nice!  And 2 nice ones above..

Don't hate, congratulate!


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 23, 2011)

I am going to replant my beans.


----------



## dcrail (Jun 24, 2011)

Skeester said:


> A classic from the past



WHY???????????????


----------



## heartstopper4 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hate I missed the first 2 threads! VERY entertaining!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jun 24, 2011)

when i go to the gym and look in the mirror i see 6'6" 325lbs of muscle and when i get home and step out of the shower  i see a  6'4" 205lbs body on a 54 year old man.


----------



## shoalbass (Jun 24, 2011)

Rudy, Hoosiers, Forest Gump and fish talk from RL Eubanks.  Part of American great history.


----------



## TheBishop (Jun 24, 2011)

I can't believe yall pulled this back up.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 24, 2011)

Looks like 16 or 17 to me.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jun 24, 2011)

With the aid of science and the height of the top of a standard window being
 6'8".
I estimate him at 5'-8" and 160 lbs
She is 5'-4" and 160lbs

The rest is folklore.


----------



## specialk (Jun 24, 2011)

T.P. said:


> Looks like 16 or 17 to me.



i know for a fact that they do get bigger with age.......at least mine do


----------



## Randall (Jun 24, 2011)

Saw this back up and went to see if the man had any more cast to catch bb boom videos. Sad to see his you tube page is gone now. No more BB BOOOOOM BABY BB BOOOOOOM!


----------



## ngoodson (Jun 24, 2011)

after reading through ALL of the posts related to this, I made a vow to make sure my children NEVER do drugs and don't drop out before the 4th grade....wow. The headlines shoulda said, "Meth head catches average bass". 

Question: The meth head was supposed to have caught both fish in ONE week...am I right? How then, is there already a framed photo of the first fish on his wall? I mean...thats a quick turnaround.


----------



## TheBishop (Jun 25, 2011)

ngoodson said:


> after reading through ALL of the posts related to this, I made a vow to make sure my children NEVER do drugs and don't drop out before the 4th grade....wow. The headlines shoulda said, "Meth head catches average bass".
> 
> Question: The meth head was supposed to have caught both fish in ONE week...am I right? How then, is there already a framed photo of the first fish on his wall? I mean...thats a quick turnaround.



You think this thread was a good read go find the original.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 26, 2011)

:


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 26, 2011)

breng bak raymonde i mis hem an hes famus luhrs.


----------



## willyredeemed (Jun 27, 2011)

did gon do any more research into this after printing the article?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 4, 2011)

My ONLY Question Is.....??????


How in the world did I miss this entire episode of this saga as it apparently unfolded about three years or so ago.  I admit that I am not too much of a fisherman and I don't read much in the fishing forums.

I remember many years ago when I caught a black bass in Clark's Hill Lake that weighed 24 lbs 6 oz.  The reason that I know that it weighed that much is because when my friend took a picture of it, heck even the picture of it weighed 2 1/2 lbs.  I do remember that I also caught it while fishing with a 3 lb cricket too (Or maybe that was the 14 lb crappie that I caught while using the 3 lb cricket).    

I guess that the old adage still would apply in this situation though.  When I was growing up, I remember a small little plaque on the wall that stated the following:   Most Fisherman Are Liars Except You And Me And Sometimes I Doubt You !!!!!


----------



## BreamReaper (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Coenen (Aug 5, 2012)

Do you have any idea how many of my brain cells were irreparably damaged while trying to cipher out that first post?


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 5, 2012)

Some on here are to nice . That's why people get away with acting stupid.


----------



## BreamReaper (Aug 5, 2012)

Coenen said:


> Do you have any idea how many of my brain cells were irreparably damaged while trying to cipher out that first post?



Classic thread, anybody spot any BBBrooms at the blast i wunder


----------



## Coenen (Aug 5, 2012)

It is pretty good.

I like how he's swearing it's some sort of new wonder-bait.  Like no one has ever possibly heard of a Woodchopper, or a Torpedo, or a Devil's Horse, or about any one of the billion wooden prop baits that have been produced.

The first description I read about it being a rounded broom handle my immediate reaction was, he invented the Zara Spook...so what?


----------

